# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  27 Vjetori I Vrasjesë Së Dëshmorit Të Kombit Bajram Hajrush Bahtiri

## qeli3

Me 8 SHkurtë 2011 BËHEN 27 VJETË KURË ËSHTË VRAR DËSHMORI I KOMBIT BAJRAM HAJRUSH BAHTIRI NGA FORCAT SERBO JUGOSLLAVE NË DYLUFTIM JO TË BARABARËT PASI QË KA VRARË TADHTARIN I CILI I KA DENONCUAR REXHEP MALEN E NUHI BERISHEN TË CILET U VRAN PABESISHT NË KODREN E TRIMAVE PO NË TË NJEJTEN LAXHE U VRA EDHE BAJRAMI .LAVDI DËSHMORVE .    FEJA E SHQIPTARITË ËSHTË SHQIPTARIA.

----------

